# Marshall Refrigerator 319$ @ Costco



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Found this on the Costco website this morning if any of you are in the market. These are rarely on sale.

http://www.costco.ca/Marshall-4.4-cu.ft-Compact-Refrigerator.product.100229907.html


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sheeeeiit I don't have the money


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Beyond the fact that it nails the Marshall look to a tee, it's actually a hell of a nice little fridge.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i gotta buddy who does appliance repair. he says the innards are junk


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> i gotta buddy who does appliance repair. he says the innards are junk


That's not a problem. If it breaks down, just put a speaker in it and use it for a speaker cabinet. (I guess you can tell that I want one)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had one for about 2 years now. Never had any problems or issues with it. Fits perfectly in my studio.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i gotta buddy who does appliance repair. he says the innards are junk


 
So far mine works great and it's obvious by looking closely that it's made of better materials and quality of assy than the cheapos you can buy. I'm not a repairman but this fridge is well made.

I got mine for father's day a couple of years back, It has been running flawlessly since I got it.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

.......... cool ...........


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> So far mine works great and it's obvious by looking closely that it's made of better materials and quality of assy than the cheapos you can buy. I'm not a repairman but this fridge is well made.
> 
> I got mine for father's day a couple of years back, It has been running flawlessly since I got it.


That's probably because all you've got in it is bottled water and Gatorade. No need to open the door so the compressor is never running.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> That's probably because all you've got in it is bottled water and Gatorade. No need to open the door so the compressor is never running.


Actually that's what I have in my fridge. LOL I've stopped filling it up with beer because a certain member of my former band used to ransack it every practice and drink all the beers in it. He brings a six pack every 3 months which he says is replacement for all the beers he's had. LOL And then finishes up the beer he brought.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Busted.

A six pack of beer would most likely go skunky in my house.

I sometimes keep my wife's chardonnay in it, but for the most part it's water and diet root beer.

But, it does get used a lot. I drink a lot of water. I refill my 500ml bottles from the main cooler. Any water that goes into our bodies comes from well filtered and cleaned water. I use tap water to clean only.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> .......... cool ...........


What a groaner!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I got a buddy who converted an amp into a cooler with a working pilot light. They used it when bar owners would want to charge the and for beers they'd just have their own. No one would know !!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Now, if it only said Traynor or Fender.......................


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

There is Ampeg


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Busted.
> 
> *A six pack of beer would most likely go skunky in my house*.
> 
> ...


same here....I have beer in my bar fridge left over from 2 Halloween parties ago, lol.....as I rarely drink the stuff, maybe I should donate it to the homeless


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i gotta buddy who does appliance repair. he says the innards are junk


what do you think that means? "junk" compared to other $300 bar fridges, or compared to a $2000 home fridge, or more high end beverage cooler?

I think these are really cool, but Im going to pass as 1) ive got enough clutter as it is, including in my music room 2) ive got a feeling we're going into an economic storm, so Im financially battening down the hatches for whimsical purchases that I don't really need.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chito said:


> Actually that's what I have in my fridge. LOL I've stopped filling it up with beer because a certain member of my former band used to ransack it every practice and drink all the beers in it. He brings a six pack every 3 months which he says is replacement for all the beers he's had. LOL And then finishes up the beer he brought.


LOL My previous drummer used to bring a 4 pack of tall boys (something German). He'd drink those then have one or two of mine. Repeatedly. One night he only drank three of his tall boys (I of course also get to clean up the empties) and took the forth back home with him. 

If it wasn't for playing music, I don't think I'd hang out with musicians.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> what do you think that means? "junk" compared to other $300 bar fridges, or compared to a $2000 home fridge, or more high end beverage cooler?


what he means is, if it breaks down, you can't get parts from the manufacturer. so if the compressor shits the bed post warranty, it's garbage.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I saw one of these about 2 years ago in Renfrew (Mill Music). There was a give-away contest but I think the clerk told me they could be bought for about $1600.00 - way rich for my blood. For 3 grand it would have to be a full stack with a working head and upper cab - the lower cab can be the fridge.

On the other hand, it's good to see that Marshall is finally addressing their cooling issues


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I must have pretty good luck with fridges.

Even the cheapest piece of used crap I've bought in the past has lasted ten years or more

I think this one will be just fine.

It's definitely beefier than Danby we have in our office.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I saw one of these about 2 years ago in Renfrew (Mill Music). There was a give-away contest but I think the clerk told me they could be bought for about $1600.00 - way rich for my blood. For 3 grand it would have to be a full stack with a working head and upper cab - the lower cab can be the fridge.
> 
> On the other hand, it's good to see that Marshall is finally addressing their cooling issues [/QUOT


$1600?

I can get you one for a grand, LOL.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> what he means is, if it breaks down, you can't get parts from the manufacturer. so if the compressor shits the bed post warranty, it's garbage.


I see.
he may know his stuff about hvac, but not economics.
heres the thing....its a $350 fridge. even if you could get the parts from, the manufacturer, lets say they cost $100....your friend would then charge minimal $150 labour, then probably whatever it costs to top it off with refrigerant again, and youre up to a $300 repair bill.
whats the point?
I agree with Milkman, you'll likely get 10 yrs out of it. at which point, to the landfill it goes.

Im not holding my breath for a licensing deal between Marshall and Sub-Zero to make good quality bar fridges that would be serviceable but too expensive for anyone but rock stars to buy.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL My previous drummer used to bring a 4 pack of tall boys (something German). He'd drink those then have one or two of mine. Repeatedly. One night he only drank three of his tall boys (I of course also get to clean up the empties) and took the forth back home with him.
> 
> If it wasn't for playing music, I don't think I'd hang out with musicians.


The guy in my band was also the drummer. LOL And yes I had to clean up the empties too. Never bothered to even bring it up to put to the recycling bin. Actually it got to a point when he would even go up to my kitchen to check the fridge if there was any beer there. When I disbanded the band, first thing I told my wife was, finally I can put beer in the basement fridge without having to worry about him finishing it all. LOL


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like a perfect addition to the Next Gen warehouse kitchen!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I got one off of the drummer in our band, I forget where he got it from.

It was brand new, yet to be plugged in and I bugged him about it at every practice.
He finally relented and sold it to me for $250, score!

Even if this crapped out on me, I'd keep it for storage, pedals, gear knick knacks, etc.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> what he means is, if it breaks down, you can't get parts from the manufacturer. so if the compressor goes post warranty, it's garbage.


Not at all. There are only a few compressor manufacturers and they are easy to get. On the other hand, a compressor replacement will cost you more than the fridge.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> ...
> If it wasn't for playing music, I don't think I'd hang out with musicians.


This could very well be the best quote of the year. Well it's a bit early to say that but I must concur. For the most part.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Whether it worked or not--it is kind of cool.

Cooler if it works, yes, but once it stops--use it store other stuff--or convert it to a cab...

I'm not getting one though--I don't have the space for it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Ask someone on the floor if it runs on EL34's.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

In this post: http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....ction-music-equipment-more.76288/#post-675210
Budda gave us the heads up on an auction and they have 8 Marshall fridges available for people to bid on. Maybe you can get one for less than $319.00.


----------

